# first decent flathead of the year



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Soory about the bad pic but my buddy roger decided to roll the fish in the sand first LOL

Scioto river and was caught on cut shad 25-lbs


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

it was nice getting out with you jack


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Jack, thats a nice fish! Me and Pendogg were out for a little while last night with not much action, I think the dropping barometer and cool wind didnt help. So Jack, where ya been??

Salmonid


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice fish Jack


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice fish, congrats


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice flathead Jack.
You beat me to them every year.

I think you better get rid of that tapeworm before you blow away.
Every picture of you looks like you lost more and more weight.


----------



## jtyler (Mar 10, 2010)

how you fishing in the scioto?? you fish on the bottom or you trolling?? Thanks


----------



## ohio catfish (May 2, 2010)

good one.way to go


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations Flathunter, way to go!


----------



## shadpocket (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice fish to start the year off with,,,,,what did ya catch'em on ?


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol.....Nice looking shovel flathunter..!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice Fish Jack !!! 

I havent caught MY FIRST of the year yet............but a buddy of mine from the TCBA landed a fat 26-1 the other night !!!


----------

